# Hedger blade grinder



## Jimbo209 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Guys
We have here a reversible jolly that I want to grind the Stihl hedge trimmer blades on.

I've been told this a attachment may be for these blades

Thanks for all the help
Jimbo


----------

